
Ahmed Mohammed Clock Is a FRAUD - ausjke
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEmSwJTqpgY
======
ausjke
[http://toprightnews.com/uh-oh-this-is-what-happened-when-
ahm...](http://toprightnews.com/uh-oh-this-is-what-happened-when-ahmeds-clock-
invention-was-reverse-engineered/)

~~~
vezzy-fnord
I suppose I could get by the point of the clock being reused, even if this
does not make the reaction from the authorities any more excusable.

But damn, is that article a vociferous diatribe. It starts off in the first
few paragraphs by poisoning the well quite unabashedly and finally "hints"
(read: concludes) that "maybe, just maybe, this whole thing really was a hoax
bomb after all" or as an Islamist provocation which does not follow from the
premises supplied at all.

The author desperately needs to take their own advice of not "emoting online"
or jumping to conclusions. I suppose what is meant is don't jump to the
ideologically incorrect conclusions.

~~~
librvf
What it is an absolute disgrace is that it takes a visit to extreme right-wing
ranters to discover alternate, more reasonable narratives than the outrageous,
divisive, and inflammatory ones that have been recklessly and irresponsibly
promoted by the media and public figures. Just because the President is slick,
keeps his cool, and doesn't go off on "vociferous diatribes" doesn't mean he's
any less ideologically driven and dishonest. One ideologically-driven liar is
The President of the US, the other one is a no-name blogger that no one would
know about if he wasn't one of the very few voices to show up in opposition to
the original narrative. I'm inclined to give the random no-name blogger more
of a pass on tone policing.

> "hints" (read: concludes)

This distinction is very important, because establishing reasonable doubt in
favor the school and teacher who have been tried and found guilty in the court
of public opinion is different from declaring Ahmed to be definitely guilty of
a hoax which was definitely done to provoke a divisive scandal. "Hinting"
offers an alternate narrative that is as least as plausible as the original
one. We can thus retract the condemnation of school, teacher, and police
without declaring Ahmed to actually be guilty of anything.

